# The gig is up



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from" 
"no human can knit all this wool"
"why so much"
"you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
"and on and on"
But the shocking thing to me was how many "things" I started but never finished.
Has anyone ever did this and why do we do this?
Off to dr for a check up. I need to live a long long long time!!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't have a Hubby, but I get the same old song and dance from my daughter whenever she looks in my sewing room...I just say...let's face it, I'm a yarnaholic...it's my only vice and it's harmless...


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

You never know when/what you are going to need though so totally with you. I knitted headwear (similar to a cowl) for myself using 3 balls of chunky out of 6 I had in my stash (no pattern just came of the needles). My dear neighbour saw it and wanted one for her DIL. She's paid me for the yarn and for knitting it for her. That was an impulse yarn buy that has definitely paid off


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I plead guilty,only my DH is fine with my stash. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My DH can't understand why I have so much yarn, but he is quite alright with it, as I have told him that I have planned my yarn for what I want to knit. I also keep being asked to knit for friends so my own knitting goes on the back burner.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

My SO has contributed to my stash many times. Now my DD and SIL are contributing to my stash also........lol. 

My DD used to ask what I was gonna do with all the yarn in my stash. That is til she started crocheting. She uses my stash.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

:wink: 
Mine knows I have a stash, but not the extent of it (cleverly concealed in boxes behind boxes)


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd rather have a stash than a husband


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine was shocked at the amount I have but its my only vice since giving up the evil weed


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine doesn't ever say anything about mine, and believe me I have a lot of it. But then again, I never say anything about his golf tees, shoes, clubs, towels, club fees, cart fees, etc.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

My response: Why do you have so many tools...or motorcycle parts...or car parts...etc etc etc.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Most of my WIP are for me. I'll finely get around to knitting something for myself and put it aside to make something for someone else. I do have a few that I stated for my 2 nephews and niece, not sure what happened there, reused the yarn for something else as I started when they were kids and they are now 28, 27 and 25. As far as the husbands go, I don't have one but my Dad, BIL's, etc. have a multitude of tools, electronic devises,etc. of their own. My one BIL, has a few small tractors, just in case. They have a large yard, but it's not a farm.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a husband or partner but my cats are starting to look reproachful when I bring home more yarn. Also when I was looking for particular size needles recently I came across lots of WIPs and I need to make a real effort to finish two things before starting one new one - hopefully the WIP mountain will eventually get a bit smaller that way!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> My response: Why do you have so many tools...or motorcycle parts...or car parts...etc etc etc.


Works for me too!

WIPs ... they keep multiplying! I'm forever knitting and I _do_ finish things, but I also start new ones faster than I finish old ones! At last count (March 2011), they numbered 74, or rather I stopped looking for any more to add to the written list. I'm sure I missed a few.

I have been ripping out some when it became obvious that a particular item just never was going to be finished, and I have finished some others ...

Need to spend more time knitting! :-D


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## crowtje (Jan 29, 2013)

74!!!!!

Just picking myself up off the floor.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


That's not luck that is a blessing


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


That would be nice!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


I'm with you. It's much easier to take care of. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Why do we stop what we are doing? Do we get bored with the project , do we make a mistake that is just "Impossible" to fix. Strange creatures us knitters are!!


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


I have to ask - are these separate or shared stashes?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love it!! I would hate to hear what my husband would say if he ever went upstairs!!! Yoiks!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


My thoughts exactly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

JulieW8 said:


> I have to ask - are these separate or shared stashes?


Well, since we got married in November they are still kind of separate but are slowly coming together as I pick thru his and put it in mine


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


Oooooh! THAT's the coolest response ever!

For some reason my DH isn't baffled by my stash, but he can't understand why the need for new project bags, baskets, bowls...


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband recently told me that I would never live long enough to use all my yarn. 

But I don't have unfinished projects -- I usually have 2-4 projects going at a time and they all are in my knitting bag.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Mine was shocked at the amount I have but its my only vice since giving up the evil weed


I don't think having a stash is a vice (no matter how big or small the stash is), its for a craft that creates joy for not only the creator but the receiver too :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Krzlade (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah for Di-an. Best answer yet.


----------



## grammy to 3 (Jun 1, 2012)

My DH knows I have a stash, he also knows that I have plans for every bit of it-just hope to live to a ripe old age so that can happen. He has a stash of his own fishing flies--teeny tiny flies, glimmery ones, fuzzy ones, slick ones, ones with glitter and by the way most have names and he has plans for every single one of them! Am I sensing some similarity here? Think so. We know to leave each other some room in these regards.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


You are SOOO lucky!! :thumbup:


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine is fine about all things crafty and when I do get the occasional comment I mention the amt of tools in his 4 bay garage and that is the end of it!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

When I first joined KP a lady referred to her stash as a "collection" I had never thought of it that way and it just made it better to know I was creating a fine "collection" rather than just hopelessly buying yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Raybo said:


> I'm with you. It's much easier to take care of. :lol: :thumbup:


LOL


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Raybo said:


> I'm with you. It's much easier to take care of. :lol: :thumbup:


I'm with you on this one! No husband = No hiding my stash and no complaining!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

mind just shakes his head and walks away. it's safer for him that way.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Punkin you have the best of both worlds! I agree with wjeanc too. compare what your hubby spends money on.. your stash must be defended!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> My response: Why do you have so many tools...or motorcycle parts...or car parts...etc etc etc.


Yep, this one worked for me too!


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Mine was shocked at the amount I have but its my only vice since giving up the evil weed


And it does not eat food. That is what my mom used to say.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Stash.....what stash?? Just about time to go through mine and sort out my extras for a group of ladies that knit for a "keep others warm" group. They think they have hit heaven on earth every year when I de-stash


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

My DH doesn't care when I buy yarn. In fact if I say I don't need anymore he will say this is pretty why don't you get some. tweeter


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

So..what's his point? :wink:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I wish my DH would learn to knit. Then he'd have a project
to do that only takes one person. I will say mine does ask
every time we pass the yarn shop, if I want to stop. He will
ask several times on one trip. And I am trying to watch my
yarn spending too. But he never complains.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm lucky too. My husband is a woodworker and his stash takes up much more room than any of mine! So neither of us say much about the other's stash. And on these cold days in Maine, I need the stash--what if I ran out of something to do!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband [/qu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Right on!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

Isatkow wrote:

I'm lucky too. My husband is a woodworker and his stash takes up much more room than any of mine! So neither of us say much about the other's stash. And on these cold days in Maine, I need the stash--what if I ran out of something to do!)

I agree with you Isatkow, also here in Maine in the winter the power goes out a lot so we have to have something to do, after all you can knit in lamp light or candle light.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried the husband thing a couple of times and it just never took well and have to admit I would rather have a stash which I have in great abundance. A couple of days ago I bought from two KPs as well as ordered a couple of balls online. I keep saying to myself that I shouldn't do that but it's so refreshing......


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

my answer, I dont' smoke,drink ,gamble,play sports,bingo or ANYTHING that takes "extra money"from the household,
I just knit sew and crochet.
my hubby plays baseball twice a week in the warm weather,hockey 3 times a week in winter and golfs too and hes 60!!
dont get me wrong he is a good,kind decent man but when it comes to my mountainous stash we bicker everytime I buy something new.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

If you can afford it and it makes you happy then by all means keep doing it. I started knitting because it gave me something to do while my husband travelled for 3-4 days every week for years. He's still traveling and I'm still knitting. At least one of us is happy&#128541;


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

I was made to give up some of my stash as it was bursting out of every cupboard and drawer in the house, my daughter helped me though the devestation. The good news is it didn't go too far, its at my Mother-in-laws, so I can always go along and take some back lol. Hubby must never know though and my Father-in-law near had a heart attack when he saw how much there was.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

If your husband is like most that I know he has a huge stash of tools which cost far more than your yarn stash ever could. My husband collects and restores antique tractors. That is my comeback when he starts to complain about my hobbies. My hobbies are definitely cheaper than therapy ever would be. But I have another excuse for my yarn stash. My grandchildren are asking me to knit things for them... NOTE TO SELF: Do not take a sock project to work on while tending the grandchildren unless you pull it out after they have gone to bed! Ten grandchildren times 2 socks each?


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

My yarn stash takes up less room than my hubby's car stuff!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

My "sash" just keeps growing and growing. The recent addition to it is all the pink yarn I bought when my favorite GD announced she was going to have a baby (her first). Not only did I, but the rest of the family, pray for a little girl - I was so sure she would have a baby girl that I went out and bought 3 skeins of various pink yarns. Then, she had her first sonogram when she announced she was having a BOY!!!!!!

Oh well, with 11 Grandchildren and 8 Great Grandchildren, I just made some "just because" sweaters for the girls we already had in the family!!!!!!

There is always someone close to our hearts that will always need a sweater, scraf, hat, etc. from us which helps make a dent in our sash.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think once I almost had all my WIP's finished! Right now I have 5 that I have "shelved" as I am making baby caps & booties for a project. Right now I have finished 152 caps and 149 pairs of booties. We don't have an end date for the project so I'll keep going until we end. It's a great way to use up my smaller quantities of yarn. Originally my goal was 100 of each. Now I am going for 200 each.


----------



## mrslightman07 (Jan 7, 2013)

My husband's hobby is photography. So he can't say anything about my stash.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

My hubby has quite a collection of wood chisels and planes. He doesn't even use them. I have yarn, and eventually I use it. He said it's not equal. But, it is!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


OMG! I want one of those. My next husband will be a knitter!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have WIPs because I will start something, and it becomes more difficult than I thought and I can't manage it, or I don't like the way it is turning out, or some holiday or birthday or something approaches and I have to stop and make things for that, etc.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

this is simply one good reason to be single however i do get this from my adult children and friends. I not only knit but i quilt and i have to say i am a fabricohlic and a yarnoholic. But I explained to my kids i don't run around, I don't hang out in bars, they can find me at home and usually in my sewing room. So I figure it is a safe habit and I don't hurt anyone else.  It is what it is.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad I don't have a partner and now that son has moved out and I've turned his room back into a craft room..I found even more yarn hidden away...must try and use some of it though...otherwise I'll be opening a yarn warehouse...most people have relatives come out of the woodwork...I have yarn!!!!


----------



## derrygirl1053 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a brown owl and I have a stash of wool needles and patterns and books for other crafts and if any remarks are made about the amounts of various bits of craft materials I just say it's for the Brownies and he just mutters and walks away sometimes he asks how much stuff do 7-10yr old girls need and I just say well you never know what he girls will want to try then he gives up good thing he doesn't look in all the cupboards and boxes all he would find is wool for my own personal use nothing to do with Brownies


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

and besides. when I retire it will give me many things to work on and do.  luckily i have taught my daughters to knit and to sew and now my granddaughters. So I figure when I die they will be the benefactors to great fabric and yarn. so techically it is a win win situation. Now and then. Now they get great gifts and then well you get it.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I love it. amazing how Girl Scouts harbor a lot of blame sometimes. Not only that how many tools do the guys have and how much money do they spend on thier toys and sports. just saying.


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

I am blessed in that my husband does not say a word about my stash. He is also very supportive of my knitting and knitting activities.

I have a friend who broke up with a guy who just did not understand what her knitting and spinning meant to her. He would pout or give her the silent treatment if he felt she was spending too much time having fiber fun.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a fair sized stash and every time I go passed wool I look and touch and hubby says 'you don't need anymore wool you're still knitting (whatever)' so I tell him you can't have too much wool and he rolls his eyes - well what would a man understand about it anyway!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

It's sad that people have to hide things from their spouses, especially something as innocuous as a yarn purchase. . Just sayin....


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been laid off work for almost 4 months and I have finished things that were a couple years old and used up a lot of my stash so everything is working out for the good.except my job.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## EviyRose (Nov 17, 2012)

My stash sits in plain sight. My boyfriend does not complain about it but I do get asked when I will use it all, and that I try to curb my buying. But I still have a long time to use it up, so we are not to concerned.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


:~D! No doubt there are times when most of us feel that way. The stash is always there, ready and willing at a moment's notice, to do our bidding with no guff.....


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I never knew cats to object to more of anything soft they could curl up in!



Daisybel said:


> I don't have a husband or partner but my cats are starting to look reproachful when I bring home more yarn. Also when I was looking for particular size needles recently I came across lots of WIPs and I need to make a real effort to finish two things before starting one new one - hopefully the WIP mountain will eventually get a bit smaller that way!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I have my yarn, my husband has his beer making supplies. Neither one of us would gripe about the other's hobby. It makes for a great marriage!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> Well, since we got married in November they are still kind of separate but are slowly coming together as I pick thru his and put it in mine


Oh you are a naughty girl! 😀


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Mine doesn't ever say anything about mine, and believe me I have a lot of it. But then again, I never say anything about his golf tees, shoes, clubs, towels, club fees, cart fees, etc.


this is the same in our home.. he has his hobby and I have mine, when ever he mentions that he needs a new tool I tell him to go get a new one. He has every imaginable golf accessory there is. We have mad money budgeted into our expenses.. when its gone we stay home and enjoy each other.. no harm... 
I do remember the 'robbing Peter to pay Paul' days and we had very little... those days stay with us and we spend our mad money very responsibly... 
My husband has never even given my craft closet a seconds thought he's just glad I have a place for it all...


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a stash that is overflowing from a washing basket. my hubby doesn't seem to notice - maybe he thinks it's the ironing pile! In Scotland we have an ad for (I think) The Bank of Scotland, where the main character collects coins from behind sofas and on the street,etc. He put them in a big jar labelled 'My Stache' Funny spelling, I've not seen that before. Any of you out there know which is correct?


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

my hubby used to say "why do you need so many needles". He is gone now, but my reply to him was that why did he need all those different sizes of tools and stuff in his garage, but "that was different" Men, we can't live with them and we certainly don't want to be without them.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good morning - I prefer to call it "inventory"!!!! You just never know when you might need a certain color, or type of yarn. Better to be prepared!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Ericka said:


> I have a stash that is overflowing from a washing basket. my hubby doesn't seem to notice - maybe he thinks it's the ironing pile! In Scotland we have an ad for (I think) The Bank of Scotland, where the main character collects coins from behind sofas and on the street,etc. He put them in a big jar labelled 'My Stache' Funny spelling, I've not seen that before. Any of you out there know which is correct?


Stash is correct. I have seen " 'stache" used as an abbreviation for mustache.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

jpfries said:


> my hubby used to say "why do you need so many needles". He is gone now, but my reply to him was that why did he need all those different sizes of tools and stuff in his garage, but "that was different" Men, we can't live with them and we certainly don't want to be without them.


yeah and it's against the law to shoot 'em anyway! *sigh*


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Get rid of the husband and keep the stash! LOL


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

Now that many of my friends know that I knit, they give me yarn from their late mother's stash, from a bag that was left at the senior center, etc. I have bought only a few skeins of yarn in the past year. Unfortunately, this means I spend a lot of time knitting yarn I didn't pick out for myself, and the stash still keeps growing.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> I don't have a husband or partner but my cats are starting to look reproachful when I bring home more yarn. Also when I was looking for particular size needles recently I came across lots of WIPs and I need to make a real effort to finish two things before starting one new one - hopefully the WIP mountain will eventually get a bit smaller that way!


You pretty much wrote my story, lol. Except my cats seem to jump for joy when I bring home more yarn. I shop for yarn at thrift stores and yard sales mostly. I have also come home and found yarn at my front door that someone has dropped off. If I'm knitting just to be knitting or trying out a new design I generally use my stash. If I'm knitting something special, I purchase yarn at a store. When I can't find the size needles I need and I know I have more than one of almost every size then I go to my kips. Aren't we a quaint bunch of people ?lol


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I love to knit and I do some sewing, I have worked my whole life, as has my husband. We lived within our means (mostly!) earned everything we have and only ever had "our" money. If I want to buy yarn or fabric, I do. If my husband wanted to buy something, he did. We consulted each other about large purchases & because I am the CFO of the family, he would often ask if it was OK to buy whatever. Half the fun of buying anything is sharing the excitement, even if it's only yarn, so I can't understand the hiding of stuff! My husband is now disabled & can't get put to buy anything, so thank goodness he got to do it before. Just so you know, I have a huge stash of yarn and fabric, which costs a lot less than the fetish for shoes I had when I was younger & DH called me "Imelda" LOL!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am excited to read about your yarn overload. Mine is with that Sashay yarn for frilly scarves. I LOVED the colors and thought I need to have one in that color or give as a gift. LOL


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I have noticed that the creation of a stash somehow slowly creeps up on the unsuspecting knitter. I used to buy what I needed for the project I was creating. I looked in my craft room for something totally unrelated to knitting and surprise.... A stash had grown. I have only four WIP, and I have enough yarn to fill three large totes. Haha I laughed at myself. I honestly don't know how it happened. Maybe it was those amazing deals that I couldn't pass up. I am good with it. DH has a garage with all his stuff. No problems.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Mine was shocked at the amount I have but its my only vice since giving up the evil weed


not so evil ...


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheaper than drinking and safer than sex! If I had been knitting instead of "fooling around" I wouldn't have had five kids!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Fortunately my DH never comments on my yarn and I keep most of it in plain sight in the sewing room.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I display my stash proudly and ignore all derogatory comments!!!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a good thing DH never looks at Walmart receipts. He would find out how much yarn HE pays for. He wouldn't say anything,he knows whatever I make, it will go to someone who needs it.Just afghans and hats and scarves.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


My husband, bless his heart, never says a word about my yarn, even though I have more than anyone could use. He even was willing to take a day trip hours away from our home for me to check out a yarn store going out of business. I got some lovely organic cotton to knit a baby sweater for my soon to be grandchild.


----------



## Bgezfan (Apr 2, 2013)

My DH and I have the same situation! We both have a hobby that we love!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Cheaper than drinking and safer than sex! If I had been knitting instead of "fooling around" I wouldn't have had five kids!


Love it, now we can say knitting is a form of birth control


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

My mom was always knitting and crocheting and sewing. When she passed away, everyone (except me!) were shocked at the amount of yarn and needles she had! I knew about it because I took care of her, and on one of her 'good' days she took out a scarf and gave me instructions how to finish the scarf for her great grand-daughter. She went into the hospital the next day and passed away a few days later, so the scarf went on the back burner. I finally did finish it and gave it to my grand-daughter which she was thrilled. However, I still have hundreds of granny squares to put together, a wip baby blanket (meant for my son's unborn 1st child), and several sweaters. So I started back to knitting after some 30 years not touching a needle and now 4 years after her passing cannot even look at her yarn/wool. When we moved, my son took 6 of the giant bins of wool to his house (good hiding place) along with the 4 bins of fabric. I have given away so much of the fabric (mom had a store back in the 60's), it hurts me to see the 'retro' fabric that is out that I so freely gave away along with the lace, zippers, patterns. I did keep some embroidery thread and sewing thread! when I go to Micheals and buy yarn (only place to buy it!) he simply asks me if I am going to make him something with it.....so I did make him a scarf...now he wants a tuque but spring is coming so he will have to wait! LOL!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

missmolly said:


> My thoughts exactly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


so peaceful without one...but hard to get used to at first,.,mine has been dead for almost 4 years and we were married 46


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Yes, I surely understand...My DH, which I love very much, is always asking me: are you starting something else, don't you have 5 already started ? What he, and it seems other DH do not understand, is we get bored with some of the project started, and we want to start something new to change you know...and then come back to the others that we started. You have to be a knitter to understand. I've tried again and again to explain, and although he is a very intelligent person....HE IS NOT A KNITTER.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> You pretty much wrote my story, lol. Except my cats seem to jump for joy when I bring home more yarn. I shop for yarn at thrift stores and yard sales mostly. I have also come home and found yarn at my front door that someone has dropped off. If I'm knitting just to be knitting or trying out a new design I generally use my stash. If I'm knitting something special, I purchase yarn at a store. When I can't find the size needles I need and I know I have more than one of almost every size then I go to my kips. Aren't we a quaint bunch of people ?lol


I like that! A 'quaint bunch of people'. I think we all understand each other's need for 'collecting and hoarding' yarn. Even if our hubbys don't. Thankfully, I am blessed with a DH that puts up with and accepts my idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I did get rid of some of my stash, at my husband's request. And really compared to most of you it was hardly a stash. but I knew I probably wouldn't use the particular yarn that I got rid of. But there was some yarn that I just said, No, I have plans for that. He asked what? Plans, I said. He doesn't collect anything anymore, and we do have a small apartment. I mostly collect patterns, on the computer now. No muss, no fuss. 
Recently though if it hadn't been for his constant insistance, I did finish an afghan that I worked on for 2 years, off and on. He is just elated I finished it. (It is going to someone in need. I love making afghans, and givng them away gives me an outlet.) I keep telling him about all my KP friends who have more WIPs and more yarn stash than I. I don't think it persuades him though. LOL


----------



## AutumnSparkles (Nov 17, 2012)

I never refer to my stash as stash. I call it tackle!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> Well, I did get rid of some of my stash, at my husband's request. And really compared to most of you it was hardly a stash. but I knew I probably wouldn't use the particular yarn that I got rid of. But there was some yarn that I just said, No, I have plans for that. He asked what? Plans, I said. He doesn't collect anything anymore, and we do have a small apartment. I mostly collect patterns, on the computer now. No muss, no fuss.
> Recently though if it hadn't been for his constant insistance, I did finish an afghan that I worked on for 2 years, off and on. He is just elated I finished it. (It is going to someone in need. I love making afghans, and givng them away gives me an outlet.) I keep telling him about all my KP friends who have more WIPs and more yarn stash than I. I don't think it persuades him though. LOL


I'm afraid if my husband insisted that I get rid of my yarn, we would be out in the garage looking at all the tools he's bought and never uses.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


So glad to know I'm not alone . I am worse with fabric than I am with yarn, but I have a stash for each. My husband tells me I'll never live long enough to sew all the fabric I have or knit all the yarn I have. Alas, it has progressed to the point that when I buy fabric or yarn, I have to wait until he's sleeping or gone to bring it into the house. Am I a bad person?????? I can't help it if fabric and yarn speaks to me


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

we shouldn't have to feel quilty, but for those who are luck y enough to have one that understands i envy you


----------



## SusanBrowne (Feb 16, 2012)

I tell my husband and daughters: "Some people drink, some people knit!" Quit bustin' my stash!
They don't get our need to be fiber freaks...


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I plead guilty,only my DH is fine with my stash. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Let's hear it for our DH's. Mine is totally fine with it although I have taken up two closets and am working on a third. He just laughs when a new box appears at the door or I come home with a bag from my LYS. My real vice is knitting books. I must have at least 100 and just ordered another one for that gorgeous Aran sweater that was posted in Pictures yesterday.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Most of the time by DH doesn't complain as he sees the benefits of my addiction. I periodically buy him a "special" item - the last was a table saw - so he has something to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm afraid if my husband insisted that I get rid of my yarn, we would be out in the garage looking at all the tools he's bought and never uses.


Yes, but he doesn't collect stuff. And as I said we live in a very small apartment, so space is limited. I love him so completely, I would give up anything for him, as I know he would for me. He encourages my knitting and crochet. He actually convinced me 2 years ago to take up knitting, and he loves to take me into the yarn shops. He is my strongest supporter. He just doesn't see the need to be hoarding large stashes of yarn, without a project attached to it.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine knows how much yarn I have (I would say I have a moderate stash) but NEVER complains. My "hobby" generates income since I sell the majority of what I make ... on the other hand ... he is a model railroader and his hobby is a bottomless and expensive pit (by his own admission). 

Liz


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean. Your 74-and-counting makes me feel better about my 20-and-counting. Though, right now I have a totally torn rotary cuff that makes it impossible to knit or crochet. I will be having repair work, then a shoulder replacement soon. It will be months before I can knit again without pain, and I am in total withdrawal! Is there a support group for that?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Di-an said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a stash than a husband [/qu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Right on!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Guilty


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

My dh never mentions my stash but he has his own stashes including tubas trombones books tools pruners ( so many as to be considered a separate stash-- long handled, short, w and w/o battery operated chainsaw etc), and even rocks. More rocks than anything. 

He wouldn't dare mention my yarn.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


I am a Widow and would give my stash up in a flash to have him back.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> I cracked up when I read her post too! I'm with you and her....


Ahhhh, but lucky me...I have both! Is it as windy in So Pas as it is here in Long Beach??


----------



## newsong80 (Mar 21, 2013)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


A husband that knits, wow, I'd be in sheer heaven. lol. I do have (months old) yarn bought that I haven't touched yet. Apparently my "stash" isn't very big according to some of the comments I see on here. So my DH doesn't ever say anything. But it's not like I am disciplined or anything!! Oh yeah, the desire is there. I just don't have the funds. I am also not a fan of starting another project before finishing current one. It's what gets me to finish...looking forward to new project, yarn etc. Guess I do have SOME discipline. lol.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Actually, my husband knows how much yarn I have in my stash. He, also, knows that, now I'm not working, I am trying very hard to use it all up making things for presents. The problem is, though, that I still have to buy more to finish some of the projects.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> Well, since we got married in November they are still kind of separate but are slowly coming together as I pick thru his and put it in mine


That made me LOL!


----------



## irishwoman (Aug 2, 2011)

We moved into a smaller place so gave up lot of my yarn.
My problem is I'm addicted to patterns. I can't resist when I see something nice, I order it Have many patterns that I will never get knitted before I die. :|


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have 110 skeins is that a humongus stash ? do any of you have more ?


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

When we moved from Germany last year, my husband said that at least half of our house hold shipment was yarn and knitting books. He was close. I've been trying to knit/crochet from my stash, so I've put a dent in the yarn. Now as for books, mag etc. I admit I've added lots of those.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I was reminded by my daughter the other day, that I have to much craft stuff. I said, "well it's my hobby". Still better then being an alcoholic or drug user. At least you can see where all my money is.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


Thanks for the laugh.

I just thought of a few things you DON'T have to do for a stash:

- cook and clean kitchen
- grocery shop
- plan meals
- wash dirty clothes (oh, those smelly socks)
- listen to complaints
- ask it a million times to do something
- take out the trash
- and on and on. Ha!

On the other hand, a stash CANNOT

- dance with you
- tell you it loves you
- give you a massage and
- you know what massages lead to. Ha.


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes indeed. Inventory sounds less secretive!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


So live till you are 658, it is legal!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel very fortunate - my husband encourages me to keep buying more 'cause of inflation, he knows I love it, etc. Now, he's into buying me needles also. Just received a pair of Chiagoos and HiyaHiya. 

He's pretty special, I think.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

My DH just shakes his head, and doesn't say a word... LOL


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I no longer have a stash. I started just knitting a lap blanket as many stitches wide as I could fit on a long needle. I started with one color and ten years later it is a nice two people wide seven foot long tv blanket of many colors. I just picked it up whenever I had a few minutes to knit. It had no pattern, just knit a row pearl a row.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Works for me too!
> 
> WIPs ... they keep multiplying! I'm forever knitting and I _do_ finish things, but I also start new ones faster than I finish old ones! At last count (March 2011), they numbered 74, or rather I stopped looking for any more to add to the written list. I'm sure I missed a few.
> 
> ...


I so agree with that!
Not making the time to knit lately!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I think my Honey has just given up with my yarn statch I used to tell him," it keeps me out of the bars and chasing old men" 
:lol: :roll: Anita


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep....we all have it! My DH knows about my stash and couldn't care less. In fact he's responsible for a big part of it. He's been known to stop at out of the way yarn shops when he's out on a job and bring me something pretty. He buys by color and feel of the yarn and says he knows I'll find something to do with it!

Oh Yeah...he's a keeper!


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, Di-an, that is too funny. I have a husband and a stash, and it would be a hard decision!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm married to a retired contractor. He can't say much about me buying yarn when he is constantly buying tools, lumber, and other stuff for the on going remodel in our home. He does great work, so the remodeling jobs are wonderful, but it certainly is a MUCH more expensive hobby. Also, yarn takes up a lot less space than doors, flooring, vent pipe, and so forth. And I am currently working on my last WIP, so half finished projects aren't creating a storage problem at this time. This reminds me that the yarn I ordered from Walmart should be ready for pick up soon. . .


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> I have 110 skeins is that a humongus stash ? do any of you have more ?


Could be. I have 3 18-gallon totes full, plus, several drawers (those stackable Sterile ones) full and I, also, have yarn in bags, both plastic & cloth. I am rebuilding my patterns, too. I have just not counted all the yarn I have. :mrgreen:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

My husband thinks I'm a genius b/c I can knit...crazy? I offered to teach him, but he's not taking me up on it for now...oh BTW, he has a PHD in bio-chemistry, something I could never achieve. As for the growing stash? My problem is "saving" a cherish skein b/c what if I "need" it for something else and have already used it? So, I buy a different, maybe better suited skein for my current endeavor. I know I could always replace the saved skein, but for some unreasonable notion I start to worry about that...Well, now my personal neurosis is out there. Anyone share my twisted thinking?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

linzers said:


> My husband thinks I'm a genius b/c I can knit...crazy? I offered to teach him, but he's not taking me up on it for now...oh BTW, he has a PHD in bio-chemistry, something I could never achieve. As for the growing stash? My problem is "saving" a cherish skein b/c what if I "need" it for something else and have already used it? So, I buy a different, maybe better suited skein for my current endeavor. I know I could always replace the saved skein, but for some unreasonable notion I start to worry about that...Well, now my personal neurosis is out there. Anyone share my twisted thinking?


I've, also, offered to teach my husband. I thought, with his Parkinson's, it would be good therapy. Besides, with my arthritis, I sometimes have troubles casting-on and have threatened to teach him, at least, that so he could do it for me. The problem is, though, that he has very large hands (size 12-13 ring).

:lol:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't try to hide my stash. After all, my huge stash wouldn't cost as much as his tractor or shed and other toys. And my daughters don't say anything; the oldest has her own stash of material and beads. The middle one gives me gift certificates for yarn & travel; and the youngest uses my work.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have my 2 furbabies and they could care less about how much stash I have. Even my daughter doesn't object anymore. I make things and she sells them. Its nice being single.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


Mine was: 'You'll never live long enough to finish knitting all this yarn!",
'What are you going to do with it when we move?' (It moves with me!)
I have my yarn sorted by type, in boxes, with the content listed on the outside of the box so that, at a glance, I know what and where any type of my yarn is. I also have a special box marked unifished projects into which I occasionally look to see if I feel like working on any of them. So far, there are only 3 WIPs in this box but one is over 40 yrs old and needs some major tinking.


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

I am not going to read the 10 pages of posts, but has anyone made the connection that last week we called this, "Hello, my name is Carolyn, and I am a Knit/Yarnaholic?" HAPPY KNITTING !


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I was clearing out my loft a couple of weeks ago and 'found' two boxes of wool
Oh bliss. Husband just gave me a funny look and no comment !!!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitting and growing a huge stash is much better than spending time and money in a bar! Ha!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

DH knows about my stash but not quite the extent of it. It is in my closet and the closet door is usually closed. Kind of out of sight, out of mind for him. Every so often he will make a comment about it. I just have to give him a "look" because I have brought up many times how much more expensive his smoking is- cost of cigarettes, health wise, life insurance premiums, etc. I love my stash!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Yesterday, the lady who helped organize two knitting circles, one for making afghans for beds in a local palliative centre and another for scarves, mitts and hats for the homeless, brought in a large stash. It seems that a family had dumped their dearly departed's stash in the recycle section of the garbage room-3 large paper grocery bags filled with treasures-and these bags were rescued and divided between the two groups-that stash lives on to make others happy.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

laurajea said:


> this is simply one good reason to be single however i do get this from my adult children and friends. I not only knit but i quilt and i have to say i am a fabricohlic and a yarnoholic. But I explained to my kids i don't run around, I don't hang out in bars, they can find me at home and usually in my sewing room. So I figure it is a safe habit and I don't hurt anyone else.  It is what it is.


Good for you! This is exactly what I tell my adult children when they complain why I am always on the computer.

I tell them in no uncertain terms - "I've worked all my life and made many scarafices to bring you all up on my own. Now, I'm finally retired and I will do whatever I want to - I've earned the right to do so." This usually shuts up their complaining-LOL!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


My husband always says I work hard for my money and should be able to buy what I want.....I love that about him. Of course, I make sure my bills are paid first!


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

A few years back, my husband had a life threatening health issue and we had issues with his family regarding how my husband & I were dealing with the situtation. My inlaws went with us to a counseling session and the counselor said she always recommends "craft-type activiities" to the care giver to reduce their stressload. She also commented that if it keeps me from smacking them for the idiots they were acting, so be it. It is cheaper than therapy and I have more to show for it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ewc43 said:


> Now that many of my friends know that I knit, they give me yarn from their late mother's stash, from a bag that was left at the senior center, etc. I have bought only a few skeins of yarn in the past year. Unfortunately, this means I spend a lot of time knitting yarn I didn't pick out for myself, and the stash still keeps growing.


Don't feel obligated to keep any yarn that you don't want, donate it to a nursing home for the residents to use. Some of them makes crafts to sell to help pay for their meds or incidentals, and the Crafts Room can always use free supplies. Win-win!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I knit, DH smokes...I've assured him that I won't spend any more on yarn than he does on cigarettes. I don't like his smoking, but he likes my knitting. Go figure. He gave me yarn for Christmas!


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

...or books...or articles printed off the internet...duh!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, yes! I've probably got 20 or more things I need to finish! One being a sweater I started in the mid 90s, which all I need to do is sew it together. That's basically all I have to do with the other things, too, just tie in ends and sew stuff together. There's got to be a reason or reasons why I don't get them finished and one of the reasons being 'I don't like sewing stuff together and tying in the ends!' Wonder what other reasons might be


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I join the crowd!!! I get a lecture now and then from daughters about having such a stash, too many things unfinished, etc. I guess I am just like so many others and really am not "nuts"!!


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

I cant afford to buy new yarn so I have what I'm given or pick up at markets etc so I knit or crochet according to what ply and colours I have so 3x80 litre containers full and more to put away.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm currently working on a crocheted baby afghan and a knitted shawlette. I had to put down the shawlette because the afghan needs to be finished for a baby due the beginning of May. Because of my work schedule, it may not be completed until next weekend (fingers crossed).

I have the yarn for several more projects, and believe that once the afghan is finished, I will start on some crocheted placemats. Those should go very quickly.

I usually only have a couple of things going at the same time, usually one is crochet and the others are knit.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I plead guilty,only my DH is fine with my stash. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me, too.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

that's a good point I can get 3 skeins of cotton yarn for less than one pack of cigarettes


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

No longer have a husband, but he was fine with my stash because he had his hobby as well and had lot and lots of things for that. As for all the WIP, well that is another story.


----------



## Eclairage (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, now this thread is funny. Strange thing - I was at the local fabric and yarn store yesterday and while I was waiting in line for my fabric to be measured and cut, we were all talking about our stashes and how best to conceal/rationalize them...


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


hey i like that ,i wished mine would be interested because he needs a hobby other than watching TV..i have lots of yarn ,lots of fabric but he would never say anything about it because if he did he would be in the doghouse LOLOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hubby knows and does not seem to care! I guess that is because I make so many things for his family (and most especially his nieces lately). He laughs when I come out of Ben Franklin and did not buy any yarn. If what is on sale is not what I am looking for I don't buy it! I feel I must have a good use for it!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


No husband and I work full time so I pretty much please myself excepting of course I have all the usual bills and mortgage. I have quit smoking and I don't drink, so I think why shouldn't buy lovely yarn. I am not hurting anyone and I using my vice creatively to make useful and beautiful items with the yarns that I spend so much on. If I was like a lot of peope, smoking, drinking, and living on junk food I would be spending a great deal more. I have oodles of started and partially completed items. I'll get to them whenever, life is too short to worry about these things.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Savta Fern said:


> Yesterday, the lady who helped organize two knitting circles, one for making afghans for beds in a local palliative centre and another for scarves, mitts and hats for the homeless, brought in a large stash. It seems that a family had dumped their dearly departed's stash in the recycle section of the garbage room-3 large paper grocery bags filled with treasures-and these bags were rescued and divided between the two groups-that stash lives on to make others happy.


Thank God for recycling rooms or this treasure trove would have gone to the dump! Knit on!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

So, where were you hiding it?


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations on quitting smoking! You deserve a reward.
Jackie


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thatbella said:


> When I first joined KP a lady referred to her stash as a "collection" I had never thought of it that way and it just made it better to know I was creating a fine "collection" rather than just hopelessly buying yarn.


DH does not complain about my yarn "collection" and in return I do not complain about his trains & models "collection." Both collections will probably eventually fall into the hands of our children - still unfinished!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

But but but but....... Colors need lots of colors!!! My husband doesn't take a close look YET!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Hubby knows and does not seem to care! I guess that is because I make so many things for his family (and most especially his nieces lately). He laughs when I come out of Ben Franklin and did not buy any yarn. If what is on sale is not what I am looking for I don't buy it! I feel I must have a good use for it!


And just where is this Ben Franklin I love them but they are closing down do many?


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

My hubby of 54 years bought a $20,000 boat. It has remained a statue in our yard for almost 10 years. Two weeks ago he finally gave it up and let our son have it for a reasonable price. Afterall, it only has about 2 hours of running time on it...He would n't dare say anything about my stash...fabric or yarn. He use to but no more.....maybe I will get that new fancy sewing machine...gosh, we do love our toys....


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> Oh, my gosh, yes! I've probably got 20 or more things I need to finish! One being a sweater I started in the mid 90s, which all I need to do is sew it together. That's basically all I have to do with the other things, too, just tie in ends and sew stuff together. There's got to be a reason or reasons why I don't get them finished and one of the reasons being 'I don't like sewing stuff together and tying in the ends!' Wonder what other reasons might be


It might be that you could take them to a yarn shop and someone there would do the sewing and blocking for you, for a fee. Better than letting all your hard work languish!


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm to new I've been finishing mine, still trying to learn.


----------



## libertydolls (Apr 17, 2013)

I have several stashes and I am as happy as the proverbial :lol:


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no, I ran out of yarn! I'm making a football baby cocoon!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

When DH and I go to Walmart,he gets Diet Dr.Pepper and candy bar,and I get a few skeins of yarn. I don't drink sodas and am on a diet,so getting yarn works for me.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

NO Hubby BUT - I am packing to move several hundred miles away for a NEW great job. It is AMAZING how much yarn I have and several "unfinished" projects. 
Must be getting forgetful in my old age.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Seems like I'm such a perfectionist about "just the right pattern, just the right yarn" that by the time I finally get going on my project, I just stay with it, I know, weird eh?


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

You might also tell your daughter that perhaps someday it will all be hers!

What a wonderful vice we have.


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

When my son started school, aged five. I began a jumper for him. My tension was hopeless and it was far too big, so I only did the back. Last year I came across it and showed it to him - he was so impressed that I began to knit again. For his baby.
I still have the jumper back and the wool, so baby might get it when she's big enough (say seven?). That makes 40 years in waiting!


----------



## suzan47 (Aug 13, 2011)

I managed to cram all my stash into two large totes (most of my stash was lost in hurricane Sandy) We are moving out of state in a couple of weeks and DH still wants to know where it all came from LOL


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

We do love our toys and collecting beautiful yarns.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Punkin51 said:


> I guess I am lucky, because my hubby knits and his stash is just as big as mine. So in essence, I have two.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
yeah for him.. My brothers both knitted when we were at home!!


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


 :roll: I have to Laugh.. My Mother has passed away last October.. and you want to talk about a stash! She had yarn every where in the house.. even the attic was full.. I got 2 truck loads yarn ( and I plan on going back down and get more) I shared it with my sister-in- law & sister.. and still came home with over 600 sk.. and that was in December & January.. since then I have made about 20 afghans.. and a few pairs of slippers.. My Mother had yarn in that stash from 1972.. I got Sayelle.. and a lot of worsted .. At least I am using it up...lol and so is my 2 Sis's..Of course it cost me money for gas to go down there..Like $50.00.. but in the long run it is worth it.. So my hubby says nothing about my stash..
Happy Knitting & Crocheting!!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I am so fortunate to have a DH that supports my knitting and all the yarn I have. He is always interested in what I am doing!


----------



## Denise418 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> :wink:
> Mine knows I have a stash, but not the extent of it (cleverly concealed in boxes behind boxes)


Mine too. LOL


----------



## irishwoman (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband also supports me. Often after dinner, he will tell me to go and put my Jammies on and go knit. He is a keeper. Must be a keeper as we got married in 1957.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

My New Year's Resolution to finish all my WIPs had gone awry - okay, let's be honest - it was history in February. I realized then as I started 3 new projects after only finishing 2, that I would never, never have all my WIPs controlled! Shame on me, but I guess I'm not alone, am I?!  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

tmlester said:


> My New Year's Resolution to finish all my WIPs had gone awry - okay, let's be honest - it was history in February. I realized then as I started 3 new projects after only finishing 2, that I would never, never have all my WIPs controlled! Shame on me, but I guess I'm not alone, am I?!  :roll:  :roll:


I am in the same group. I am working on redoing an afghan for my grandson, have yarn for his brother's, have yarn for 2 more waiting in the wings. Then, I fell in love the The Great American Aran afghan and await the pattern, downloaded the scarf pattern from Elementary, and will have to work in the entrelac scarf that I saw on this website and have the yarn waiting my attention. It's all this website's fault for enticing me (and my weakness and joy for loving it)!!!!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Savta Fern said:


> I am in the same group. I am working on redoing an afghan for my grandson, have yarn for his brother's, have yarn for 2 more waiting in the wings. Then, I fell in love the The Great American Aran afghan and await the pattern, downloaded the scarf pattern from Elementary, and will have to work in the entrelac scarf that I saw on this website and have the yarn waiting my attention. It's all this website's fault for enticing me (and my weakness and joy for loving it)!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a blessing to have DH who are supportive of what we do.My DH uses the fact that I am knitting to help him determine how I am feeling on a particular day.


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations to the two of you! long may you live in harmony - Not long to your Diamond wedding celebration!
PS What's your secret???


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


me too!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

tmlester said:


> My New Year's Resolution to finish all my WIPs had gone awry - okay, let's be honest - it was history in February. I realized then as I started 3 new projects after only finishing 2, that I would never, never have all my WIPs controlled! Shame on me, but I guess I'm not alone, am I?!  :roll:  :roll:


I was doing some relocating of storage containers and discovered several WIPs without the pattern with any of them. Decided that in future I would at least put away pattern and knitting together, but I think even that may go by the wayside when I get interested in a new item. No, my WIPs will never be under control either.  :?: :roll:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> I don't have a husband or partner but my cats are starting to look reproachful when I bring home more yarn. Also when I was looking for particular size needles recently I came across lots of WIPs and I need to make a real effort to finish two things before starting one new one - hopefully the WIP mountain will eventually get a bit smaller that way!


Good plan. I inventoried my WIPs in January and found way to many - so I'm working on that also. Though like so many my WIPs are often sidelined for a gift that must be done now.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

deercreek said:


> My husband found my stash!! Not only was that "where did this all come from"
> "no human can knit all this wool"
> "why so much"
> "you could live to 658 and you would never use up all that yarn"
> ...


Why is it any different than all the tools he has but doesn't use every day? (At least you have a sense of humor about it.)


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> me too!


Me three.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

One never knows when one may be stranded on an island and needs something to do, so aways travel with lots and lots of you stash.

CeliaJ


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ditto


carrottop71 said:


> I'm afraid if my husband insisted that I get rid of my yarn, we would be out in the garage looking at all the tools he's bought and never uses.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

We do it for the love of colour and for the texture and for the dreams we have of making future projects.

tell your hubby to get his own hobby!!

/gf


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

thank you all, especially jessica jean, to many wip's to count. sleeves, fronts, backs, legs, arms, heads all over the place, but i am confident (yeah right)that one day everything will get finished. i thought i was the only hoarder, but feel so much better.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> Ditto


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

how appropriate this post is to me this evening! with the attitude he has tonight (8:30 pm here), i would be ALMOST willing to give up my stash for him to take with him - although everyone who knows me realizes this would be a terrible thing for me. 

he's really a very good guy, just overly grumpy from working too many 12 hr shifts trying to finish a security wiring job on schedule.

as for saying anything about my stash, the man has the largest of our two guest rooms that looks like a mini Home Depot, complete with appropriate peg wall, shelving, etc. it is arranged exactly like a hardware store & well stocked. i would say my yarn can't even come close to his expenditures. not to mention, golf, harley, etc....


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

one more thing (since i'm on a rant), something doesn't seem quite right while i'm scouring thrift shops, online, etc. trying to find an affordable set of interchangeable circs!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lambchop7262 said:


> one more thing (since i'm on a rant), something doesn't seem quite right while i'm scouring thrift shops, online, etc. trying to find an affordable set of interchangeable circs!!


Well I enjoy being thrifty, and try to avoid making impulsive buys, but my husband is a retired master mechanic; he taught me the value of 'buy the best tools and materials that you can afford' by word and example. :lol:   I try my best to live up to that! HaHA, and I am sure to let him know how much his support means to me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't restrain myself any longer. I've never heard the expression, "The gig is up," before. I've heard that bands have a gig, meaning a job playing somewhere, and I've heard, "the jig is up," meaning that something hidden has been discovered. Where did "The gig is up" originate, and does it mean the same thing as "the jig is up?"


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am with you Jessica Jean, my WIP keep multiplying rather than diminishing.


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

a stash and a cat


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought 'gig' meant a musical concert. I would like to use Shelock Holmes' expression ' The game's afoot!'


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are some references from various sources on the internet regarding these phrases:


Most reference sources endorse the use of "jig" rather than "gig" in
this phrase. Although both versions are commonly seen, "the jig is up"
has a lengthy history, while "the gig is up" is a relative newcomer
that may have originated with a variant spelling of the older phrase.

"jig 
'lively dance,' c.1560, perhaps related to M.Fr. giguer 'to dance,' or
to the source of Ger. Geige 'violin.' Meaning 'piece of sport, trick'
is 1592, now mainly in phrase the jig is up (first attested 1777 as
the jig is over)."

JIG IS UP - "The expression suggests that the dance is over and that the time has come to pay the fiddler. However, its derivation is more complicated. 'Jig' is a very old term for a lively dance, but in Elizabethan times the word became slang for a practical joke or a trick. 'The jig is up' - meaning your trick or game is finished, has been exposed, we're onto you now - derives from this obsolete slang word, not the 'jig' that is a lively dance." From "Encyclopedia of Word and Phrase Origins" by Robert Hendrickson (Facts on File, New York, 1997). Another reference says a jig was "probably a dance commonly known throughout all of western Europe fifteen centuries or more ago. But in England, around 1600, 'jig' became also a slang term for a practical term, a bit of trickery." From "2107 Curious Word Origins, Sayings & Expressions from White Elephants to a Song and Dance" by Charles Earle Funk (Galahad Book, New York, 1993).

The gigantic Oxford English Dictionary broadens the scope to 'the game
is up, it's all over.' The Gage Canadian Dictionary says the
expression is slang for 'it's all over; there's no more chance,' and
The Houghton Mifflin Canadian Dictionary of the English Language
offers a similar entry: 'the game is up; all hope is gone.'...

Musicians have called short-term jobs "gigs" since the early 20th
century ? especially one-night engagements.... Although there is no
reason we couldn't start saying 'the gig is up' to mean 'the gig is
over,' the phrase isn't well established.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Here are some references from various sources on the internet regarding these phrases:
> 
> Most reference sources endorse the use of "jig" rather than "gig" in
> this phrase. Although both versions are commonly seen, "the jig is up"
> ...


Thank you for your time and efforts to show the etymology of this saying.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

My husband occasionally will whine about the stash taking up too much room in the closet, but his comic book collection is so massive that it takes up most of the second floor!!!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

books said:


> My husband occasionally will whine about the stash taking up too much room in the closet, but his comic book collection is so massive that it takes up most of the second floor!!!!


I hope you call this to his attention whenever he whines! *LOL*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Di-an said:


> I'd rather have a stash than a husband


That's so funny, I did laugh out loud!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember using the word "gig" when I was in England which is over 30 years ago.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

That's because I am older than that!!


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

We still say 'gig'


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's so funny, I did laugh out loud!


  I am perfectly happy with my stash, but I have to say, I was utterly miserable with my husband. So stash stayed, husband went off with whichever woman took his fancy in that particular 5 minute period. I think it is a very fair arrangement.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Mine doesn't complain, he just looks at it and rolls his eyes. He just bought a $4,000 tool for work and $50 in video games. He can't complain...


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Diane1945 said:


> Yes, I surely understand...My DH, which I love very much, is always asking me: are you starting something else, don't you have 5 already started ? What he, and it seems other DH do not understand, is we get bored with some of the project started, and we want to start something new to change you know...and then come back to the others that we started. You have to be a knitter to understand. I've tried again and again to explain, and although he is a very intelligent person....HE IS NOT A KNITTER.


 I don't get bored perse.. but I do reach a spot for "at home only" in lace and cable or turning heel/gussets on socks... hate frogging. Love fields of stockinette for "carry projects" no thinking requiered!
Although I just got "busted" cause I had to call paradise fibers... to substitute a color of malargbrio(spelling?) light for a shawl. I got the rolled eyes and what are you doing?? and the guilty giggles started and even Meghan the sales rep was giggling at my "busted"


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Ericka said:


> I thought 'gig' meant a musical concert. I would like to use Shelock Holmes' expression ' The game's afoot!'


You mean afeet?? With the amount some of us have??? I do love it though!!


----------

